# US_export_policy.jar und local_policy.jar VM Parameter



## CK (1. Aug 2008)

Hallo hatte die Frage auch schon in einem Anderen Thread gestellt, bin aber der Meinung die Passt hier besser rein.

Also werde mal konkret.
Um einen Key Store mittels Java zu erzeugen benutze ich ein Passwort nach allen Regeln der Passwortkomplexibilität.
Die Erzeugung dieser KeyStores funktionier auch soweit wunderbar, doch sobald ich ein Passwort länger als 7 Zeichen wähle bekomme ich eine Illegal Key Size Exception.
Das Problem habe ich auch schon gefixt. Es liegt daran das in den Standard US_export_policy.jar und local_policy.jar defniert ist das nur eine  Schlüssel mit einer bestimmten verwendet werden dürfen.

Um dieses Problem zu lösen muss man sich nur die passenden US_export_policy.jar und local_policy.jar herunterladen und nach lib/security schieben.

Dann funktioniert bei mir auch alles.

Aber das mit den nach lib/security schieben sollte am besten anders gelöst werden. 
Also im Optimalfall das ich beim Start des Programms der VM mitteile die beiden neuen Files zu benutzen und nicht die Standard-Files in lib/security.

Kann mir jemand bei diesen Problem helfen?

::
Probiert habe ich schon die jars schon zum Classpath hinzuzufügen, da es ja jars sind.
Das hatte aber nicht den gewünschten effekt.

Danke schonmal.


----------



## CK (1. Aug 2008)

Ok, hat sich erledigt, das soll wohl, laut anderer Foren, wirklich hard coded in der VM drin sein das diese Files immer im jeweiligen /lib/security zu finden sein.


----------

